# Cacti



## Yvonne G (Apr 24, 2009)

Its that time of year again. Here are a couple shots of my side yard at the street. 






















I put my hand next to the bloom so you can see how large they are:






Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok Yvonne I am really jealous of your yard. It is amazing, you have a lot of huge cactus, it looks really nice. In my yard, it is still all wet and muddy.
Hermy would go crazy if he would see those blooms 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Candy (Apr 24, 2009)

Those are just beautiful Yvonne. The weather looks very nice where you are.


----------



## Rainman69 (May 13, 2009)

Hey Emy the cactus you have your hand in front of.(couldn't spell it if i wanted to) Mine puts on a awesome show for exactly one day a year. Have you had the same experience or is it just mine.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2009)

That one is a form of Echinopsis. Each bloom only lasts a day, however there are buds on the plant for about 2 weeks, so there's always a show of blooms. Today that particular plant is absolutely covered in blooms, but tomorrow I'm afraid the show will be over.

Yvonne


----------



## Stazz (May 14, 2009)

Wow I love the last pic of the beautiful big pink flower  Lovely pics Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (May 14, 2009)

Yvonne, Your cactus blooms are so beautiful and colorful. Shame they don't bloom all year.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh so pretty.. Such a shame they only bloom for a day...  How old are these plants? We had a rock garden growing up with some cati in it and ouch ouch ouch if you bumped into one of them while cleaning or mowing.. Said I would never have one in my yard once grown but OH MY they are so pretty!!! Besides I doubt hubby would let me plant any. He is from AZ and does't want anything in the yard or house that resembles AZ.. (not saying that to be mean, just telling the truth of how he feels.) I will show him your pictures maybe he will come around...


----------

